# Epiphanies?



## hendrixchord (Apr 24, 2010)

Musicians

Have you ever had a Epiphany during your studies?

where "something" clicked and took you to the next level?

stories? examples?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

You mean like a EUREKA moment?

Probably when I discovered Wagner and Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

Every time I discover a ´´new´´ composer I have a great eureka moment.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

As a musician (pianist) I had such moment. I was suddenly enlightened and shouted "Man, I can't play a ****!".


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

As an organist ... when I took a solid liking to the organ compositions of Vierne, which then lead me to some contemporaries like Camil van Hulse, and Jean Langlais.


----------



## nimrod3142 (Apr 25, 2010)

As a listener, when I heard that Elgar's Enigma was "simple" and "well-known" but had not been solved for over 110 years. A piece written about his circle of friends. "Circle" may be a clue. Pi is a constant in all circles. Pi is 3.142. Scale degree 3-1-4-2 is the opening of the Enigma Variations. Voila! Eureka! (and then I realized that Pi fits all of the clues given in 1899 program notes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

nimrod3142 said:


> As a listener, when I heard that Elgar's Enigma was "simple" and "well-known" but had not been solved for over 110 years. A piece written about his circle of friends. "Circle" may be a clue. Pi is a constant in all circles. Pi is 3.142. Scale degree 3-1-4-2 is the opening of the Enigma Variations. Voila! Eureka! (and then I realized that Pi fits all of the clues given in 1899 program notes.


Wow! I didn't know that! Enigma solved, I guess. Who found out first?

But onto topic...

When I heard "Jupiter" from Holst's The Planets in 7th grade. I knew from that moment on that I loved classical music more than anything else. I did like classical music before then, but didn't take time to think about it very seriously (I mean, what kid would?).


----------



## nimrod3142 (Apr 25, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wow! I didn't know that! Enigma solved, I guess. Who found out first?


Well, since you asked, I discovered the solution in 2007. My son, a music theory professor, and I jointly wrote a paper to be published in the Spring Edition of a noted Musicology Journal. I am a retired chemical engineer living in Texas who likes to listen to classical music. I heard about the enigma on Performance Today and did a couple of interviews on air with Fred Child. In order for the solution to be seriously considered, it had to be published in a journal, so I spent a year doing additional research and a year or more trying to find a publisher. The research period led to several other Eureka moments. First when I read the there was a funny incident known as "The Indiana Pi Bill of 1897." The year before Elgar wrote his Enigma Variations. The "Bill" passed by the House tried to legislate the value of Pi but fortunately the Senate discovered it was a fraud so it neverbecame law. It did become widely ridiculed and was the butt of many jokes. Elgar loved jokes or "japes" as he called them. Another Eureka moment occurred when I realized that the 1929 notes written by Elgar were his was of confirming that Pi was the solution. In those three sentences he gives three hints at fractional Pi, (22/7). There is no way that could be a coincidence. If you are interested in more details, you can leave me a message on my private page.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

nimrod3142 said:


> Well, since you asked, I discovered the solution in 2007. My son, a music theory professor, and I jointly wrote a paper to be published in the Spring Edition of a noted Musicology Journal. I am a retired chemical engineer living in Texas who likes to listen to classical music. I heard about the enigma on Performance Today and did a couple of interviews on air with Fred Child. In order for the solution to be seriously considered, it had to be published in a journal, so I spent a year doing additional research and a year or more trying to find a publisher. The research period led to several other Eureka moments. First when I read the there was a funny incident known as "The Indiana Pi Bill of 1897." The year before Elgar wrote his Enigma Variations. The "Bill" passed by the House tried to legislate the value of Pi but fortunately the Senate discovered it was a fraud so it neverbecame law. It did become widely ridiculed and was the butt of many jokes. Elgar loved jokes or "japes" as he called them. Another Eureka moment occurred when I realized that the 1929 notes written by Elgar were his was of confirming that Pi was the solution. In those three sentences he gives three hints at fractional Pi, (22/7). There is no way that could be a coincidence. If you are interested in more details, you can leave me a message on my private page.


Wow, that's really neat!


----------

